# Nvidia teasert neue Karte an



## Luebke82 (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

gestern Abend gab es auf Nvidias Facebook-Profil ein unscharfes Bild einer vermutlich neuen Foundersedition-Karte zu sehen. Möglich, dass es sich um eine 3080 oder auch nur einer Cyberpunk-Edition handelt. Es darf spekuliert werden wieder.^^ Begleitet wird das Bild von den Worten: "stay tuned"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2020)

Viel zu früh für neue Karten!


----------



## ring0r (17. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Viel zu früh für neue Karten!



mMn viel zu spät ... hoffentlich gibt es direkt eine Ti Edition ...  Wenn du natürlich damit meinst, dass es zu früh ist für den Release der neuen Karten seitens Nvidia dann gebe ich dir natürlich Recht ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es sich um eine Turing Karte handelt ...


----------



## Luebke82 (17. Februar 2020)

Mir reicht zwar noch die 2080Ti, aber da ich die 144Hz in UHD gern langsam ausreizen würde, hätte ich nichts gegen was schnelleres.


----------



## ring0r (17. Februar 2020)

Willkommen im Club  Ich habe es satt zu hoffen, dass SLI unterstützt wird da wurde ich in letzter Zeit einfach zu oft entäusscht (RDR2, TD2, ...) muss ne potente Stand-Alone Lösung her


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Februar 2020)

Eine starke Single Karte ist immer besser, SLI war nur zu Voodoo Zeiten sinnvoll. Heute muss man auf den Support hoffen und trotzdem mit den Multi GPU Problemen leben.


----------



## ring0r (17. Februar 2020)

Ja ist Sinnlos wenn man die Möglichkeit hat die nächst bessere Grafikkarte zu kaufen, was bei 2080Ti Usern schlicht nicht möglich ist. Star Wars BF2 und SOTTR sind Beispiele dafür, dass SLI /NVLINK & MultiGPU perfekt funktionieren ... aber der Kundenkreis ist mMn einfach zu klein, dass sich die Meisten Publisher / Gaming Schmieden damit nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Februar 2020)

und bitte nicht wieder sonnen halbgaren 20xx mist mit quasi raytracing


----------



## Luebke82 (17. Februar 2020)

Doch! Ich bitte um eine Fortsetzung des Raytracings. Und die wird auch garantiert kommen! Die Effekte und DLSS wird immer besser und ist auch jetzt schon sehr gut spielbar, sogar in UHD. Die AMD-Lösung wird zeigen ob da überhaupt mitgehalten werden kann. Es ist für jeden möglich dies im Game abzuschalten wer es nicht braucht oder mag. Es ist für mich unverständlich, wieso man diese sehr starke grafische Verbesserung nicht gutheißen will. Mir gefällt`s.


----------



## ring0r (17. Februar 2020)

Ich denke  cann0nf0dder meint, dass der Fokus lieber auf die reine Mehrleistung liegen soll anstatt auf neue Techniken wie z.B. Raytracing die eher die Leistung immens nach unten drücken. Stimms ?  Ich finde die neuen Mechaniken schon angenehm aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erstmal die 144fps in 4K fokussieren sollte bevor man sich mit anderen Sparten beschäftigt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Februar 2020)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Doch! Ich bitte um eine Fortsetzung des Raytracings. Und die wird auch garantiert kommen! Die Effekte und DLSS wird immer besser und ist auch jetzt schon sehr gut spielbar, sogar in UHD. Die AMD-Lösung wird zeigen ob da überhaupt mitgehalten werden kann. Es ist für jeden möglich dies im Game abzuschalten wer es nicht braucht oder mag. Es ist für mich unverständlich, wieso man diese sehr starke grafische Verbesserung nicht gutheißen will. Mir gefällt`s.



ich hab nix gegen richtiges raytracing, aber nicht mal wieder als ultimativ halbgare nvidia marketing verarschung ala PhysX 

edit:
btw, was raytracing angeht halte würde ich aktuell auf die Xte angekündigte intel graka schielen (bisher gab es ja nie mehr als Ankündigungen), die haben aber damals mit knights landing schon die passenden ansätze für richtiges RT gelegt aber - außer server computing -  nie was draus gemacht. 
Aktuell wäre das durchaus ein Aufhänger mit dem Intel seine 'enstehende' Grakasparte boosten und direkt ganz groß in den markt einsteigen könnte


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

Das ist schon recht interessant, wenn es sich nicht um Ampere handelt, wirds die 2080ti Super sein in einer Cyberpunk Edition oder eine 2080ti Collectors, so wie es Titanen in Collectoreditionen gab.

Wann kam Cyberpunk nochmal? Also dann bis dahin nichts neues von Nv. Schade. 

Die Verschiebung von Cyberpunk kann auch andeuten, dass es Nv mit Ampere bis dahin schafft. Wird spannend.

Also 50/50.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2020)

Und wo sieht Nvidia die neue(n) Karte(n) preislich?
Eine 3080 Titan bei 2499 Euro, 3080Ti bei 1800 Euro, die 3080 bei 1300 Euro, die 3070 bei 999 Euro und die 3060 bei 799 Euro?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Das ist schon recht interessant, wenn es sich nicht um Ampere handelt, wirds die 2080ti Super sein in einer Cyberpunk Edition oder eine 2080ti Collectors, so wie es Titanen in Collectoreditionen gab.
> 
> Wann kam Cyberpunk nochmal? Also dann bis dahin nichts neues von Nv. Schade.
> 
> ...



vllt war der Release der Cyberpunk Karte auch schon vor langem geplant worden

und trotz des verschobenen Cyberpunk releases kommt die Karte zu dem ursprüglich geplanten Zeitpunkt


vllt kommt ja auf der Dreamhack dieses Wochenende was dazu


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

Könnte auch eine 2077 sein (Hw-Luxx spekulierten), was ja in die Namensvergabe des Nv Portfolie passt. Dann wäre es wohl eine 2080 A-Die, wo Nv anfänglich sehr wenige verkauft hat und den Launch des Spiels nutzt um noch welche abzusetzen (loszuwerden).

Ich hielte das für eine gute Strategie wenn der Preis stimmt, 549-599$ für den GT104 400A_A1 wär schon was, überhalb der 2070s oder für dessen Preispunkt, so das sich der Rest darunter einsortiert. Plus Spiel dann im Bundle.

Der GT104 400_A1 war anfänglich deutlich teurer. Wenns ne schnöde 2070s im Cyberpunklook wird  plus Spiel, naja, nichts besonderes. Bekommt man sicher preiswerter.


----------



## ring0r (17. Februar 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wo sieht Nvidia die neue(n) Karte(n) preislich?
> Eine 3080 Titan bei 2499 Euro, 3080Ti bei 1800 Euro, die 3080 bei 1300 Euro, die 3070 bei 999 Euro und die 3060 bei 799 Euro?



Also wenn man den angeblichen "Ampere-Spec-Leaks" Glauben schenken darf, dann hat eine "3080" 3840 Cuda-Cores und eine 2080Ti 4608 wo man dann rein "logisch" keine 1300 euro verlangen kann


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Februar 2020)

Mittelklasse für 300€, wäre das ein Deal? Dann würde ich ggf zuschlagen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Februar 2020)

is nur ne gelbe 2080Ti


----------



## Luebke82 (17. Februar 2020)

ring0r schrieb:


> Ich denke  cann0nf0dder meint, dass der Fokus lieber auf die reine Mehrleistung liegen soll anstatt auf neue Techniken wie z.B. Raytracing die eher die Leistung immens nach unten drücken. Stimms ?  Ich finde die neuen Mechaniken schon angenehm aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erstmal die 144fps in 4K fokussieren sollte bevor man sich mit anderen Sparten beschäftigt



Aber es geht doch beides! 

Inzwischen hat es sich auch aufgeklärt. Nvidia hat die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen inzwischen.

NVIDIA GeForce Deutschland - GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Cyberpunk 2077 Edition | Facebook


----------



## ReVan1199 (17. Februar 2020)

Facebook?... ne Danke. Gibt es auch per Twitter:
https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForceDE/status/1229450519330131968


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2020)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch beides!
> 
> Inzwischen hat es sich auch aufgeklärt. Nvidia hat die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen inzwischen.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce Deutschland - GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Cyberpunk 2077 Edition | Facebook



Ganz ehrlich CDPR soll die CE lieber nochmal ohne "Nvidia-Cyberpunk Pay Plus CE Edition" nachproduzieren.
Es war als interessierter Kunde einer Cyberpunk CE ja faktisch fast unmöglich eine zu bekommen, dank dem ganzen privaten ebay Weiterverkaufsgesindel, das gleich mal mehrere bestellt hat, nur um sie dann für Minimum den doppelten Preis auf ebay reinzustellen.


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch beides!
> 
> Inzwischen hat es sich auch aufgeklärt. Nvidia hat die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen inzwischen.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce Deutschland - GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Cyberpunk 2077 Edition | Facebook


77 2080ti, puuh. Naja. Stückzahl 1300$ ala 77.

Also bis zum 17.09.2020 kein Gamer Ampere. Interessante Info!

Da kommt vielleicht ja noch die Big Navi RXT5850XT Cyberpunk Edition in höherer Auflage.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Februar 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wo sieht Nvidia die neue(n) Karte(n) preislich?
> Eine 3080 Titan bei 2499 Euro, 3080Ti bei 1800 Euro, die 3080 bei 1300 Euro, die 3070 bei 999 Euro und die 3060 bei 799 Euro?



Sollte es so kommen hoffe ich das die 2er Reihe billger wird. Will unbedingt Nv (verständlicherweise wenn das mit den AMD Treibern immernoch so stimmt.....)


----------



## JaxT (18. Februar 2020)

bought


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2020)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Sollte es so kommen hoffe ich das die 2er Reihe billger wird. Will unbedingt Nv (verständlicherweise wenn das mit den AMD Treibern immernoch so stimmt.....)



Die 1000er Reihe wurde auch nicht preiswerter.
Die 2000er geht EOL und fertig.


----------



## Krautmausch (18. Februar 2020)

Nvidia Geforce RTX 2077 Super, mit 6 MHz Overclock gegenüber der Serie.


----------



## Luebke82 (18. Februar 2020)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Facebook?... ne Danke. Gibt es auch per Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForceDE/status/1229450519330131968



Die Infos gibt es natürlich auch wo anders als bei FB. Da ich das Ganze da natürlich aber schneller zu sehen bekommen habe, habe ich das natürlich gleich von da verlinkt. Nehmen sich beide Ami-Dienste nix in meinen Augen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Februar 2020)

das wird sicherlich die special edition für cyberpunk sein.

Es kann sein das nvidia dennoch  rtx3000 anteasert
Den einen gh102 sehen wir alsbald nicht (6144shader)
Aber ich erwarte rtx3000(gh104 106 5120 und 4096 shader) nicht vor der gamescom.
Zur Special edition man sprach nur vom einer rtx für cyberpunk 2077 aber nicht von einer rtx2080ti speziell.
Gründe nvidia wlil amd preise abwarten zur rx6000 Serie (rdna2 und refresh von rdna1 auf 7nm+)
Dazu die Konsolenpreise vermutlich sommer xsx und ps5 kurz danach.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. Februar 2020)

Wow...ich bin schon so unfassbar gespannt, der "Teaser" ist wirklich wahnsinnig vielversprechend...nicht.

Wie soll die neue Karte dann am Ende aussehen? 10-15 Fps mehr als die aktuelle High End Generation, ruckelndes Raytracing (dennoch als absolutes Killerfeature beworben), zum Preis von 1200€? Das ist doch alles nicht mehr normal.


----------



## eclipso (18. Februar 2020)

Ist doch schon durch das Thema, 2080ti FE im Cyberpunklook insgesamt wohl 200 Stück davon 77 als Gewinnspiel über die Socialnetzwerke  wie Twitter. Wert liegt wohl bei 1100 $ pro Stck. lt. Nv.

Umgerechnet wohl die 1249 die man hier verlangt und einen Klecks gelber + schwarzer Farbe inklusive Haufen Retweets wenn man eine gewinnen will.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 1000er Reihe wurde auch nicht preiswerter.
> Die 2000er geht EOL und fertig.



Mag sein die Hoffnung stirbt aber zuletzt


----------

